# 2014 Staff Applications are now open



## Justin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello!

We're currently accepting new staff applications for moderator positions on TBT. It's been about a year since we last opened applications, so we're excited to hear again from members who applied last year and have improved since, or even members who were not around last time. Don't let us down!

*Before you apply, we ask you take the time to read through the list of expected responsibilities, and the requirements below.* To be clear, they're not all strict "requirements", but generally what we expect from someone we promote.

Responsibilities:

Review and take objective action on user reports
Handle disputes between members fairly
Contribute to both creative (The Bell Tree Fair, Halloween, Easter, The Woods) and mundane (rule updates) projects
Provide input and opinion in general on decisions and projects (ranging from future mods to a new theme)
...and more I can't tell you!

Requirements:

Mature and responsible, while also laid back and fun. Know when to be serious, and when to joke around!
Objective and able to see situations from both sides. Everyone has inherent bias, there's no avoiding it, but you can do your best to avoid it.
_~~Sociable!~~_ We want moderators who openly engage and participate in the community with everyone, not hide in a corner and moderate behind a closed door. This ranges from playing games with members to general chatting in the IRC.
Generally speaking, a longer active history on TBT reflects better on you. That's not to say you need to have been around for years, but we're going to ask that you *please don't apply if you've just joined within the past few months.*
Age isn't the only factor we look at by a long shot, but it's still important. In the past we never talked about age, but for this round of applications, we ask that you *please don't apply if you are under the age of 15.* Older is generally preferred, but say if you're 15 and appear to be a great candidate in every other aspect, we're not going to exclude you solely for your age.
Capable of keeping secrets! We're very secretive about our projects, you've gotta keep your mouth shut sometimes.
Never restock the Shop. The most important skill of a staff member.

You can submit your application or recommendation by clicking here to head to the hub page.

Please note that the questions in the application are not the absolute primary factor in deciding who to promote, so don't feel like you have to spend TOO much time on them. (but you should still show a decent effort) Your history at The Bell Tree is the most important factor.

Finally, you may also recommend members for moderator. Keep in mind though, these are simply an extra minor point for us to consider. This isn't a popularity contest and nobody will be promoted solely because they have many recommendations, nor will anyone not be promoted solely because they received zero recommendations.

As a note, we are leaving this thread open for any discussion, but we'll be keeping a watch on it. If it devolves into a total soapbox or otherwise _toiletfest_, it'll probably get closed. (like last year...)

Best of luck!
Justin & everyone on TBT Staff!

*FAQ*

*How many moderators are you going to promote?*

We don't know. It depends on the applications we get.

*When will the new moderators be promoted?*

I can't give you an exact timeframe, but assume that it will be a long while. Definitely not within two weeks. We take our time on these things.

*How long will applications remain open?*

At least two weeks. We will post a warning before they close.

*I think someone would make a good mod, what can I do?*

Drop us a recommendation, it's on the application page. Please DO NOT "campaign" or anything like that for your friends or whoever you think would be good. It's only going to look negatively upon you.

*How many recommendations can you submit?*

No hard limit. But of course, your recommendations are going to be taken less seriously if you submit a ton. So keep it to just one or two that you feel strongly about.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 19, 2014)

Went ahead and recommended someone worthy of being a mod. Good luck to everyone applying


----------



## Cory (Jun 19, 2014)

*cough*TINAFORMOD*cough*


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2014)

I stopped reading when it said you had to be, at least, 15. I'm 13, so, I'm pretty much doomed. It's a shame, too. I was getting my hopes up for when this happened.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2014)

Cory said:


> *cough*TINAFORMOD*cough*





Justin said:


> *I think someone would make a good mod, what can I do?*
> 
> Drop us a recommendation, it's on the application page. Please DO NOT "campaign" or anything like that for your friends or whoever you think would be good. It's only going to look negatively upon you.



Keep the thread clean.


----------



## Cory (Jun 19, 2014)

Justin said:


> Keep the thread clean.



Oops


----------



## f11 (Jun 19, 2014)

How many people can you recommend?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

Too bad we have age restrictions, I could've brought great things to TBT. I would've made Justin pay us in collectables.

I think I'll recommend someone pretty soon, keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2014)

ccemuka said:


> How many people can you recommend?



No hard limit. But of course, your recommendations are going to be taken less seriously if you submit a ton. So keep it to just one or two that you feel strongly about.

Adding to the FAQ, good question!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 19, 2014)

> Never restock the Shop. The most important skill of a staff member.


I can't stress how _important_ this is.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I can't stress how _important_ this is.



But Kaiaa, don't you remember the day you restocked one peach? Good times. I've gone and filled out (or in the process of) an application. I'll definitely type up a few recommendations.

Why can't I just re-use the one from last year


----------



## radical6 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> But Kaiaa, don't you remember the day you restocked one peach? Good times. I've gone and filled out (or in the process of) an application. I'll definitely type up a few recommendations.
> 
> Why can't I just re-use the one from last year



Hoping to god you dont become a mod


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

I recommended Tom last year, I'm going to do it again.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2014)

I think we all know there's some painfully obvious choices for mods yours truly - just check the first post on this page to see who one of those people are.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well I'm 13 so forget me about being a moderator lol. I have a few people in mind who I think are worthy.



Bowie said:


> I stopped reading when it said you had to be, at least, 15. I'm 13, so, I'm pretty much doomed. It's a shame, too. I was getting my hopes up for when this happened.


Patience my friend. Just a few more years and we'll get our chance.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 19, 2014)

Natty said:


> I think we all know there's some painfully obvious choices for mods yours truly - just check the first post on this page to see who one of those people are.



Omg this all the way, lol.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting. I'm trying to think of a few people who would be good staff members.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Patience my friend. Just a few more years and we'll get our chance.



Patience is one skill I most definitely do not possess.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 19, 2014)

I applied but only because I have experience moderating and running my own forums.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Gotta wait until my membership is longer. But just came to wish everybody applies good luck.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Patience is one skill I most definitely do not possess.



Neither do I, but you'll get over this mod opportunity fast enough, I promise. It only took less than an hour for me to calm down a bit and say that it was okay.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Does experience play a role at all? Is it possible to ignore someone's join date if they have a lot of experience?


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I can't stress how _important_ this is.


everyone has been dieing for collectables and you restocked _1, just one_ little peach!


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck to everyone who applied!  Hopefully my recommendation will help the person I have in mind


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 19, 2014)

i do know it not restocking makes collectibles worth way more! I would love to be a mod! Too bad my account is not even 1 old! I'll apply next year!


----------



## goodra (Jun 19, 2014)

i'm curious, since new people will become mods, will some mods stop/be demoted?

good luck to anyone applying!


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

goodra said:


> i'm curious, since new people will become mods, will some mods stop/be demoted?
> 
> good luck to anyone applying!



Well 2 mods stepped down a few months ago, and another one recently left.  I don't think they're going to demote anyone.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 19, 2014)

Flop said:


> Well 2 mods stepped down a few months ago, and another one recently left.  I don't think they're going to demote anyone.



I thought Kisstoeflop was a thing </3


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2014)

goodra said:


> i'm curious, since new people will become mods, will some mods stop/be demoted?
> 
> good luck to anyone applying!



Jennifer is leaving, Jeremy will post a proper retirement thread just for her later today or tomorrow. The rest of the us are sticking around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

Jennifer is WHAT? ;-;


----------



## Solar (Jun 19, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Jennifer is WHAT? ;-;



Sadly she stepped down after Tom's mafia game :'(


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2014)

I was wrapping up my application and went to the verification code, only to see this:







I was kind of nervous while filling it out, and this helped me kind of ease up a bit, ha ha.


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 19, 2014)

i applyed!


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 19, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i applyed!



Are you sure that was wise?


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 19, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i applyed!



It said not to apply if you have joined these past few months.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Sadly she stepped down after Tom's mafia game :'(


What?! That's...wow...I'm shocked, I never actually knew.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 19, 2014)

Let's worry about ourselves people


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 19, 2014)

i just want to try!


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 19, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> What?! That's...wow...I'm shocked, I never actually knew.



It's actually surprising how much people didn't know...


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2014)

Let's keep this thread focused on the applications, please.  Jennifer will have her own farewell/thank you thread soon.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 19, 2014)

Would you consider 6 months a few months? 
I applied anyway, ignore the thread about the 
butt toast


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 19, 2014)

Alice said:


> I was wrapping up my application and went to the verification code, only to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have high hopes for ya


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 19, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i applyed!


No honey. You applied.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 19, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> No honey. You applied.



In case you didn't see it, I said worry about yourselves.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 19, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> In case you didn't see it, I said worry about yourselves.



Sorry about that, it's a forum pet peeve of mine (all forums in general). 

I'm actually interested to see who will become a moderator, especially seeing how not restocking the shop is too difficult of a task!


----------



## Zura (Jun 19, 2014)

Ha i'm 15 but being a Mod sounds hard :/

@Alice Your good person and all but you'd just ban everyone :\


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck to all that apply! Im sure most of the people applying deserve it.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 19, 2014)

I think Alice will make a great mod. Anyway, good luck to all!

Easy Kildor, just a few more years..


----------



## Mini Mario (Jun 19, 2014)

I can't apply because Im fixing to turn 13 in a week, so good look to the new Mod


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 19, 2014)

I would love to apply but I don't think I've been around long enough. I'll apply anyway but not expect a no because I've not been around long enough. XD​


----------



## Dark (Jun 19, 2014)

best mod NA


----------



## Cory (Jun 19, 2014)

Dark said:


> best mod NA


This rocked my world.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jun 19, 2014)

Hired
#Dark4President


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 19, 2014)

There's a lot of questions about heated arguments. I'm guessing this is a recurring problem?


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

Reizo said:


> There's a lot of questions about heated arguments. I'm guessing this is a recurring problem?



They just want insight into how you would react to problems should they occur


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2014)

Reizo said:


> There's a lot of questions about heated arguments. I'm guessing this is a recurring problem?



I swear, Jeremy and Justin are like five year olds, can't take your eye of 'em for a second.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I swear, Jeremy and Justin are like five year olds, can't take your eye of 'em for a second.


But Jeremy is such a close friend of mine!


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I swear, Jeremy and Justin are like five year olds, can't take your eye of 'em for a second.



Not only am I a known trouble maker, I also send angry PMs to moderators.


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> Not only am I a known trouble maker, I also send angry PMs to moderators.



Jubs did you ever edit in that missing question?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 20, 2014)

I think I might have typed to much in my application.​


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 20, 2014)

What if you're turning 15 in a few months ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Bahhhh i don't think i've been on here long enough. I think i've been here for maybe 5 and a half months. . .? But i'll definetly be applying next year if i'm still on here!


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 20, 2014)

How many months can you be on here minimum before you can apply? I mean I already sent mine in, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> How many months can you be on here minimum before you can apply? I mean I already sent mine in, I'm just wondering.



We're not giving a number aside from what's listed already in the first post. There is no exact x amount of time rule we go by, we're more-so setting expectations since we typically don't promote members who haven't been around for a good amount of time. (aka, don't waste your time filling out an application when you've just joined yesterday) Does that make sense?


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> We're not giving a number aside from what's listed already in the first post. There is no exact x amount of time rule we go by, we're more-so setting expectations since we typically don't promote members who haven't been around for a good amount of time. (aka, don't waste your time filling out an application when you've just joined yesterday) Does that make sense?



Makes perfect sense. Thanks, Justin!


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Now the real sucking up begins  xD


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

Flop said:


> Now the real sucking up begins  xD



This thread is probably going to become the only reason I'll come onto HQ. /NeverActuallyConversedWithAModBefore
I'll be rooting for you all~ ^^


----------



## Kildor (Jun 20, 2014)

Flop said:


> Now the real sucking up begins  xD



R u signing up Flop bby because ill be rooting for u 

#flop4mod


----------



## Solar (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully I have a better chance this year haha!


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> This thread is probably going to become the only reason I'll come onto HQ. /NeverActuallyConversedWithAModBefore
> I'll be rooting for you all~ ^^



Hi there!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> This thread is probably going to become the only reason I'll come onto HQ. /NeverActuallyConversedWithAModBefore
> I'll be rooting for you all~ ^^



Hey I've talked to you once or twice.

(I think)


----------



## Princess (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck to everybunny that has applied/will apply!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Hey I've talked to you once or twice.
> 
> (I think)



Have we?  I've seen you around a lot, but I've never had the courage to talk to you ;A;



Justin said:


> Hi there!



Hello  I've meant to say this for a while, but I love your signature so much *3*


One step closer to conquering my fear of mods~ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not older enough yet but I will apply next year, I think that's better too as I will be more to grips with the forum. I may make a couple of recommendations though so let's see


----------



## Silversea (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh I was going to sign up but I think I've used up more than a life-time worth of administrator/moderator sustainability over the years on many other forums.

Restock ALL the items and raise their prices by 9000%


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 20, 2014)

I've spoken to Kaiaa and Jennifer several times, I think I've spoken to Justin once in IRC? 

I have an important question. I'm going to be moving to Europe in a few months, will that effect my chances any?​


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2014)

Applied myself once again and then sent a recommendation for someone else as well.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Have we?  I've seen you around a lot, but I've never had the courage to talk to you ;A;



I think it was just an off-hand comment really, but still counts!



C a l l a w a y said:


> I've spoken to Kaiaa and Jennifer several times, I think I've spoken to Justin once in IRC?
> 
> I have an important question. I'm going to be moving to Europe in a few months, will that effect my chances any?​



hell yeah it will we're in *AMERICA*

(but nah it shouldn't be a problem)


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Hello  I've meant to say this for a while, but I love your signature so much *3*



Thanks! I made an Ariel one for someone else a little while ago too. Hoping to make a series of Disney ones like it.


----------



## Lassy (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd say it would be pretty cool if the next mods are from Asia/Africa/Australia/Europe. I think all mods are in North America? 
I think that'd be beneficial to the forum to have more diversity in the staff as well as it is better for modding in different timezones, because most of the staff being in NA cannot mod all the time, and their  times might not fit other timezones. That'd make the staff vastly more efficient.

Anyway, I'm not applying as I have a forum to administrate, and good luck to anyone applying!


----------



## Capella (Jun 20, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I'd say it would be pretty cool if the next mods are from Asia/Africa/Australia/Europe. I think all mods are in North America?
> I think that'd be beneficial to the forum to have more diversity in the staff as well as it is better for modding in different timezones, because most of the staff being in NA cannot mod all the time, and their  times might not fit other timezones. That'd make the staff vastly more efficient.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not applying as I have a forum to administrate, and good luck to anyone applying!


There is a mod in Europe


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I'd say it would be pretty cool if the next mods are from Asia/Africa/Australia/Europe. I think all mods are in North America?
> I think that'd be beneficial to the forum to have more diversity in the staff as well as it is better for modding in different timezones, because most of the staff being in NA cannot mod all the time, and their  times might not fit other timezones. That'd make the staff vastly more efficient.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not applying as I have a forum to administrate, and good luck to anyone applying!


Thunder admitted in the IRC that he's a magical Asian.


----------



## Zura (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope we get a good mod this time...






"Vote 4 the gay fish!" - Chanbot

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> Thunder admitted in the IRC that he's a magical Asian.


Those are the best kind!


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I'd say it would be pretty cool if the next mods are from Asia/Africa/Australia/Europe. I think all mods are in North America?
> I think that'd be beneficial to the forum to have more diversity in the staff as well as it is better for modding in different timezones, because most of the staff being in NA cannot mod all the time, and their  times might not fit other timezones. That'd make the staff vastly more efficient.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not applying as I have a forum to administrate, and good luck to anyone applying!



We've got Jas0n stationed in the UK. I agree that it wouldn't hurt to get some more internationalness going though. Everyone else is in the US, or myself in Canada.


----------



## Zura (Jun 20, 2014)

Justin and Jeremy are trouble makers and they're always fighting!


----------



## Lassy (Jun 20, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Thunder admitted in the IRC that he's a magical Asian.



An asian living in NA or an asian living elsewhere in the world?
What I meant was to have diversity of people from different places where they live in the world. Not staff who all live in NA but in other part of the world x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> We've got Jas0n stationed in the UK. I agree that it wouldn't hurt to get some more internationalness going though. Everyone else is in the US, or myself in Canada.



Oh I didn't know Jas0n was in UK, but yeah a more international staff would be awesome!


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Lassy said:


> An asian living in NA or an asian living elsewhere in the world?
> What I meant was to have diversity of people from different places where they live in the world. Not staff who all live in NA but in other part of the world x)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Thunder does live in the US apprently


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2014)

Being that I've only been here for such a short period of time, I cannot apply. However, I do wish those that are applying luck and I'm excited to see some new faces around here modding! ^_^


----------



## Trundle (Jun 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> We've got Jas0n stationed in the UK. I agree that it wouldn't hurt to get some more internationalness going though. Everyone else is in the US, or myself in Canada.



I feel only Canadians should be mods and all be renamed to Mounties.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm 13 and very responsible, but sadly you can't apply until you're 15 
2 more years until I can achieve my DREAM.


----------



## effluo (Jun 20, 2014)

Curious.. Does the entire staff of moderators view every applicant and then vote. Or is the decision come down to one of two of you?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 20, 2014)

effluo said:


> Curious.. Does the entire staff of moderators view every applicant and then vote. Or is the decision come down to one of two of you?



From what I know, yes they view it and discuss each application. It's a thorough process!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 20, 2014)

I finally sucked it up and applied to be a mod- probably won't get the position but I need practice filling out application forms anyway and I wouldn't mind being a mod.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> One step closer to conquering my fear of mods~ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


pssst wanna help me out?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 20, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> pssst wanna help me out?



You don't need to fear them you know, they don't bite.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> You don't need to fear them you know, they don't bite.


Yes, this. They're just people. c:


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> You don't need to fear them you know, they don't bite.



They don't bite unless you bite them and eat them like a baguette.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> You don't need to fear them you know, they don't bite.


(╭☞•́⍛•̀)╭☞ you're da real MVP



Ashtot said:


> They don't bite unless you bite them and eat them like a baguette.


actually lemme just edit this out


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck to everyone who tried out! :-D

but i crei everytim age restrictions boo hoo :'(  BUT EVEN IF I WAS 15 I PROBABLY WOULDNT HAVE MADE IT ANYWAYS LOL


----------



## Silversea (Jun 20, 2014)

A few years ago and I was living in Australia. That would be nice for internationalism. I was born in the UK too.

But now I've ended up in the US like everyone else /sad


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2014)

We don't care about location when making someone a mod.  It's more of just a curiosity.


----------



## Caius (Jun 20, 2014)

Fixed your spelling error for you.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 20, 2014)

I think you all should just go ahead and elect me now, y'know? I mean, come on. Who's as manly and bearded as I am? No one. I rest my case.

#KISSTHEBEARD2K14


And good luck to all my non-beardless peeps. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this is a joke.


----------



## Caius (Jun 20, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I think you all should just go ahead and elect me now, y'know? I mean, come on. Who's as manly and bearded as I am? No one. I rest my case.
> 
> #KISSTHEBEARD2K14
> 
> ...



Can your beard make an account so we can just mod the beard.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 20, 2014)

Cent said:


> Can your beard make an account so we can just mod the beard.



I approve of this.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 20, 2014)

Cent said:


> Can your beard make an account so we can just mod the beard.



Isn't that against the rules though? (; haha


----------



## Caius (Jun 20, 2014)

Not if your beard is a separate entity.


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

if youre a mod do you have to type correctly. . ?


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 20, 2014)

I applied, 'cos wynaut ^^

Good luck to everyone who has applied/will apply!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 20, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> (╭☞•́⍛•̀)╭☞ you're da real MVP



Im a what?

#beardformod.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

im literally the least qualified person to be a moderator oh god i should apply anyway

many many good lucks to all those that applied ;v;!!!!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Im a what?
> 
> #beardformod.


You're a really nice person, and you're not a rebel.  Happy? 

I think Lauren, Tina or Tom would all make pretty good mods.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

_this is the only acceptable option_

(im joking justin ilu this just made me laugh way too hard when i was looking at the form omfg)


----------



## MissE (Jun 20, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 20, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Im a what?
> 
> #beardformod.



kevin durant? no? ok.


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Omg guys if this gets closed I will be highly upset


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> pssst wanna help me out?



You gotta do the thing where you're like 'o hai der' and then run away like a weenie because you're learning from me.  I'm probably the biggest weenie here. Like I'm basically scared of everything. /hidesfaceinshame



Ashtot said:


> They don't bite unless you bite them and eat them like a baguette.



This is now my favorite quote 1000000/10.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> We don't care about location when making someone a mod.  It's more of just a curiosity.



I wonder what this said before Cent edited it.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 20, 2014)

damn me not bein around long enough
well at least im almost 15, one day from now


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> View attachment 51481
> _this is the only acceptable option_



Close up shop everyone, we found our mod.


----------



## Eazel (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry for being a bother, but I have a question.
When it says, "Posting in Animal Crossing Boards"
What category does that fall under in the forum.
I mainly take part in Town Hall category, but I do not see a choice for that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 20, 2014)

eazel said:


> Sorry for being a bother, but I have a question.
> When it says, "Posting in Animal Crossing Boards"
> What category does that fall under in the forum.
> I mainly take part in Town Hall category, but I do not see a choice for that.



If you post anywhere in the Animal Crossing boards like Re-Tail, Villager Trading, New Leaf, General, that sort of thing.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

Justin said:


> Close up shop everyone, we found our mod.



thank you, thank you, ill be here all week


----------



## Geneve (Jun 20, 2014)

I would apply if I had more TBT experience. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2014)

effluo said:


> Curious.. Does the entire staff of moderators view every applicant and then vote. Or is the decision come down to one of two of you?



It's a group decision, so we all have some input in deciding.



Yui Z said:


> Yes, this. They're just people. c:



People are always a little scared of us, but what they don't know is I still talk to my dog with a baby voice.



gamzee said:


> if youre a mod do you have to type correctly. . ?



There are times when it's probably appropriate to, but you don't need to be a suit and tie guy 24/7, at least.


----------



## Souji (Jun 20, 2014)

I would love to try and send an application but I'm scared that my English is not good enough :'D Good luck for everyone who decide to try out!


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Aoba said:


> I would love to try and send an application but I'm scared that my English is not good enough :'D Good luck for everyone who decide to try out!



You seem to be able to speak English just as well as anyone else.  Go for it!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 20, 2014)

Phew, I guess I'll put my name in the hat, can't win if you don't play right?


----------



## Souji (Jun 20, 2014)

Flop said:


> You seem to be able to speak English just as well as anyone else.  Go for it!



Yeah I know, but I have difficulties with understanding and spelling (being non-native English speaker) so I don't know if I feel confident enough x)


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

*Applied. I like how thorough the application was, the screening process/questions seemed very well thought out.

Good luck to everyone else who applied.*

EDIT: Wow...I killed the thread. That cant be a good sign xD


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 21, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I stopped reading when it said you had to be, at least, 15. I'm 13, so, I'm pretty much doomed. It's a shame, too. I was getting my hopes up for when this happened.



haha same, but even so i probably would've been a little reluctant to apply because i don't know how much free time i would have. ; n ;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 21, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> haha same, but even so i probably would've been a little reluctant to apply because i don't know how much free time i would have. ; n ;



I haven't see you in forver! Heyyy


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 21, 2014)

If someone was turning 15 in a month, would they still be allowed to apply?
I'm wondering because my 15th birthday is coming up in a few weeks. xD
I'm not sure if I would apply even if it was allowed, but either way I'm still curious to know.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 21, 2014)

Where do we submit applications?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 21, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Where do we submit applications?



read the main post, that will answer your questions.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 21, 2014)

Lauren said:


> read the main post, that will answer your questions.



I did, but I can't find the part where it says where to submit it.
EDIT: Nevermind, I read it once again and found it. Thank you!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 21, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I did, but I can't find the part where it says where to submit it.
> EDIT: Nevermind, I read it once again and found it. Thank you!



Glad I could help  Good luck!!


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 21, 2014)

Goodluck to everyone!
too scared to apply o.o
*shudders*


----------



## Lauren (Jun 21, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Goodluck to everyone!
> too scared to apply o.o
> *shudders*



Go for it! You've got nothing to lose!


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 21, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Goodluck to everyone!
> too scared to apply o.o
> *shudders*



Yeah honestly, if you meet most of the requirements, there's no point in not applying if it's something that you're passionate about, just do it!


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 21, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Yeah honestly, if you meet most of the requirements, there's no point in not applying if it's something that you're passionate about, just do it!



Nope nvm o.e


----------



## krielle (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds quite interesting, only requirement I don't really reach is the participation (as in going into IRC, playing games like Mafia, etc.)


----------



## Elijo (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn it! I'm a year under the age limit. My hopes are crushed. ;-;


----------



## Lauren (Jun 21, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Sounds quite interesting, only requirement I don't really reach is the participation (as in going into IRC, playing games like Mafia, etc.)



You dont have to do all of them, i think IRC yes, its a great way of communication but you don't have to play mafia!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only another year Kuma!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 21, 2014)

effluo said:


> Curious.. Does the entire staff of moderators view every applicant and then vote. Or is the decision come down to one of two of you?



We put on a blindfold and throw darts at a board.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 21, 2014)

Just threw my hat in the ring for what it's worth .


----------



## effluo (Jun 21, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We put on a blindfold and throw darts at a board.



That's what I thought.. Only logical way..


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We put on a blindfold and throw darts at a board.



Please don't share staff secrets.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 21, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We put on a blindfold and throw darts at a board.


Or in the case last year when you put pictures of people on one of THESE.


----------



## Elijo (Jun 21, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Only another year Kuma!



I doubt I'll be here for another year. Maybe not even six months...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 21, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Or in the case last year when you put pictures of people on one of THESE.



I thought you guys were kidnapped and forced into making TBT Merchandise in Justin's basement for when Jer leaves.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd apply but I don't feel mature enough to become a mod just yet. Plus I'm kinda feeling scared that I would get rejected anyway. Then again I'd be stupid to pass up the opportunity when I had it...I dunno. I'm indecisive. :l


----------



## Flop (Jun 21, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'd apply but I don't feel mature enough to become a mod just yet. Plus I'm kinda feeling scared that I would get rejected anyway. Then again I'd be stupid to pass up the opportunity when I had it...I dunno. I'm indecisive. :l



Why not at least try?  There's no harm in that


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 22, 2014)

Flop said:


> Why not at least try?  There's no harm in that



Eh, I guess it's worth a shot. Still very unsure that I have what it takes, but I'll never know unless I try.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Eh, I guess it's worth a shot. Still very unsure that I have what it takes, but I'll never know unless I try.



Lots of patience and good communication mostly, expect to deal with a number of people on a daily basis.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 22, 2014)

[sob] i wish i had the time to be able to be a mod. if i did i would totally apply <3 being a forum admin and doing admin things and helping with event planning are all things i'm absurdly good at and love doing. xD sigh, maybe next time! i think i'm still too new anywayyy


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jun 22, 2014)

Forget me tho, I'm 12 so another friend here already took so I'm hoping for him to get it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope to see a few new blue names around the forum in a month.

Is the 15+ restriction just for this time around?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I hope to see a few new blue names around the forum in a month.
> 
> Is the 15+ restriction just for this time around?



I'm going to be honest, I couldn't imagine a mod being any younger than 18.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 23, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'd apply but I don't feel mature enough to become a mod just yet. Plus I'm kinda feeling scared that I would get rejected anyway. Then again I'd be stupid to pass up the opportunity when I had it...I dunno. I'm indecisive. :l



Worth a shot, like I've said, you've nothing to lose, if you don't get it, it's fine, try try again  the applications allow staff to know who's interested!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 23, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I'm going to be honest, I couldn't imagine a mod being any younger than 18.



I think that is an unfair assumption to make overall. Not saying that many <18s could be good mods though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2014)

We do have members of staff currently under 18 years of age. =p


Though I think the biggest thing here is how old you are and how old you act are two completely different things. You can be 18 or older and act like a child.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 23, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We do have members of staff currently under 18 years of age. =p
> .



Yeeaa, so age shouldn't but you off!


----------



## Cory (Jun 23, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We do have members of staff currently under 18 years of age. =p
> 
> 
> Though I think the biggest thing here is how old you are and how old you act are two completely different things. You can be 18 or older and act like a child.


Yea, Jubs is like 7.


----------



## Myles (Jun 23, 2014)

Just be brave and apply! You don't have anything to lose. I just turned 15 last Monday and applied.


----------



## hanashi (Jun 23, 2014)

ah,, gotta wait until next year to apply. good luck everybody!!!


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm curious to see what happens. I'm back from a few months hiatus, so I won't be recommending anyone because I wouldn't know who would have recently made a good choice. :s


----------



## Lauren (Jun 23, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> I'm curious to see what happens. I'm back from a few months hiatus, so I won't be recommending anyone because I wouldn't know who would have recently made a good choice. :s



There's no defibate date, I presume applications will close in a few weeks and then how ever long it takes to decide.


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jun 23, 2014)

Maturity comes in many forms. I know plenty of teenagers who are responsible, well spoken, and thoughtful.  I also know plenty of adults who are petty, immature, and power hungry. It depends person to person. No doubt the mods are looking at post history and past interactions in their decision. Whoever they choose will have to work within the confines of the team; one wrong personality can make it a chore. You gotta trust the mods, they know what they're doing.

I sort of picture the mods like Smaug, sitting atop a horde of collectibles. Every now again they shift and a cherry rolls out and into the store. Pretty sure that's how restocks happen.


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> Maturity comes in many forms. I know plenty of teenagers who are responsible, well spoken, and thoughtful.  I also know plenty of adults who are petty, immature, and power hungry. It depends person to person. No doubt the mods are looking at post history and past interactions in their decision. Whoever they choose will have to work within the confines of the team; one wrong personality can make it a chore. You gotta trust the mods, they know what they're doing.
> 
> I sort of picture the mods like Smaug, sitting atop a horde of collectibles. Every now again they shift and a cherry rolls out and into the store. Pretty sure that's how restocks happen.



I'm sure they'll make a good choice.  Everyone assumes that people are just going to pick their closest friends, but I doubt that will be the case.

Also, that is actually a very accurate representation of the restock process.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 23, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> Maturity comes in many forms. I know plenty of teenagers who are responsible, well spoken, and thoughtful.  I also know plenty of adults who are petty, immature, and power hungry. It depends person to person. No doubt the mods are looking at post history and past interactions in their decision. Whoever they choose will have to work within the confines of the team; one wrong personality can make it a chore. You gotta trust the mods, they know what they're doing.
> 
> I sort of picture the mods like Smaug, sitting atop a horde of collectibles. Every now again they shift and a cherry rolls out and into the store. Pretty sure that's how restocks happen.



This is one of the bests posts in history.


----------



## Myles (Jun 23, 2014)

What exactly are restocks?


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 23, 2014)

Myles said:


> What exactly are restocks?



It's when the shop gets an item restocked. Some items have a limited quantity.


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

Myles said:


> What exactly are restocks?



You can buy Collectibles to display under your avatar in the Shop, and certain ones are of limited quantity and are periodically restocked.  Basically they're pixels that everyone has the guilty pleasure of collecting.


----------



## Myles (Jun 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> It's when the shop gets an item restocked. Some items have a limited quantity.


Is it a joke in the first post that you're not supposed to "restock" or do mods have the ability to restock and abuse their power?


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

Myles said:


> Is it a joke in the first post that you're not supposed to "restock" or do mods have the ability to restock and abuse their power?



They just restock so rarely despite everyone's begging, and it's become somewhat of a joke on TBT now.   I think the Admins restock the Shop


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 23, 2014)

Myles said:


> Is it a joke in the first post that you're not supposed to "restock" or do mods have the ability to restock and abuse their power?



I don't think it's a joke! The restocks can be few and far between, otherwise everyone and their dog would have all the fruits and japanese letters.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 23, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> I sort of picture the mods like Smaug, sitting atop a horde of collectibles. Every now again they shift and a cherry rolls out and into the store. Pretty sure that's how restocks happen.



Woah-ho-ho lets just take a step back here. Bilbo stole a single cup from Smaug's horde and he decided to burn down all of Lake-Town because of it. Sure, there may have been a couple of dwarves involved in that too, but hey we have enough members on here to make up their numbers a couple hundred fold.

Heavens don't tell me the mods are going to destroy a city for ever cherry sold. That is 81 cities. Millions of lives. All glory to the black candies and those who wield them, for they truly are our only hope against the great calamity Jer... 

Strap in for the ensuing battle of eighty-one cherries. May us, the peoples of TBT, from all three corners of the Villager Trading board, Caf?s and Cellars unite in defence against the invading Animal Crossing Community armies. They seek our Birthright(stones), our Japanese Characters, our Pokeballs, OUR FEATHERS.

DU B?KAR! DU B?KAR!


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jun 23, 2014)

Now, see, that's exactly how I pictured the mod choosing process happening.  Ravage all the towns and whoever is left standing with the black candy is it.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 23, 2014)

Myles said:


> Is it a joke in the first post that you're not supposed to "restock" or do mods have the ability to restock and abuse their power?



When the shop is restocked it is MAYHEM and people bug you to restock the shop and i assume it might be tempting to slip a few in here and then but it shouldn't be done


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Mods can restock the shop but they don't because it'll be worth more when people buy it in the TBT marketplace like a yellow letter is 20 k TBT


----------



## Myles (Jun 23, 2014)

I get it now. Thanks, guys!


----------



## cIementine (Jun 23, 2014)

_If I wasn't 12 I'd literally be the best mod ever.
I'd restock food collectibles daily to provide our members with a balanced diet of fruit and cake.
I'd restock the yellow letter every hour to provide our members with a roof above their heads.
I'd ban everyone who stood in my way._


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 23, 2014)

When I saw that you had to be at least 15 to apply, my hopes went down. I'll apply next year though if I'm still using the forum! Turning 15 next April! :3 Good luck to everyone that has applied or is going to apply!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Mods can restock the shop



No we can't. =]


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 23, 2014)

Or you choose not to


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We do have members of staff currently under 18 years of age. =p
> 
> 
> Though I think the biggest thing here is how old you are and how old you act are two completely different things. You can be 18 or older and act like a child.



I guess a lack of faith in my younger self shouldn't be stretched to today's adolescent. Though in honesty, all I see now a days is the phone zombie teenager who screams at their parents for not letting them move in with their boyfriends. I thought I was the whole dang world when I was 14 and I knew so much...aaaand now I just sound like an old person.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I guess a lack of faith in my younger self shouldn't be stretched to today's adolescent. Though in honesty, all I see now a days is the phone zombie teenager who screams at their parents for not letting them move in with their boyfriends. I thought I was the whole dang world when I was 14 and I knew so much...aaaand now I just sound like an old person.



There are a few good eggs in the basket of teenagers around here, but I'm pretty much in the same mindset. A lot of kids have it really easy and it reflects on their attitudes online(and in person I'd imagine).


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> There are a few good eggs in the basket of teenagers around here, but I'm pretty much in the same mindset. A lot of kids have it really easy and it reflects on their attitudes online(and in person I'd imagine).



It seems too many people are spoiled rotten and get disappointed when they don't get what they want.  It concerns me that some rather unobjective people are predisposed to personal biases and think too highly of themselves when applying to be a Mod. I'm sure you guys will do a great job of choosing the best possible candidates though.


----------



## Venn (Jun 23, 2014)

I have read everything and applied. Good luck to all


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 23, 2014)

For some reason I read that tag as "Flop the flesh."
Also yes, although I know not everyone can be a mod, may the odds be in your favors.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 23, 2014)

If you try and restock the shop and alarm goes off in Jubs HQ that automatically deletes your account, your children's account, and your children's children's account. 

And then you will have nightmares about Justin chasing you through The Woods with a banhammer. Not worth it.


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 23, 2014)

I remember Kaiaa restocking one peach


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 23, 2014)

Silversea said:


> If you try and restock the shop and alarm goes off in Jubs HQ that automatically deletes your account, your children's account, and your children's children's account.
> 
> And then you will have nightmares about Justin chasing you through The Woods with a banhammer. Not worth it.



That sounds like one really bad nightmare O_O.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 23, 2014)

Silversea said:


> If you try and restock the shop and alarm goes off in Jubs HQ that automatically deletes your account, your children's account, and your children's children's account.
> 
> And then you will have nightmares about Justin chasing you through The Woods with a banhammer. Not worth it.



That actually sounds so worth it.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 23, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I'm going to be honest, I couldn't imagine a mod being any younger than 18.


I think Justin has been an admin since he was around 10 years old, right?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I think Justin has been an admin since he was around 10 years old, right?



No, that would be weird.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 24, 2014)

Silversea said:


> If you try and restock the shop and alarm goes off in Jubs HQ that automatically deletes your account, your children's account, and your children's children's account.
> 
> And then you will have nightmares about Justin chasing you through The Woods with a banhammer. Not worth it.


What do you mean,
*I ALREADY HAVE THAT NIGHTMARE*
*shivers because I have no collectibles*


----------



## Murray (Jun 24, 2014)

Help I am still looking


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Can we still win if we're under the age limit???


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2014)

Murray said:


> Help I am still looking



you'll wanna go for the admin spot


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 24, 2014)

I would like to drop out of the running. Thank you.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I would like to drop out of the running. Thank you.



What? Why?!?! You might as well stay. You've applied now.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Can we still win if we're under the age limit???



Nobody is winning anything. Really.


I'd like to remind everyone that *this is an unpaid job*. You're gonna have to do reports and deal with situations that come up on the site. And it can get really stressful sometimes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, apps aren't the primary factor in deciding who to make a moderator.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 24, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nobody is winning anything. Really.
> 
> 
> I'd like to remind everyone that *this is an unpaid job*. You're gonna have to do reports and deal with situations that come up on the site. And it can get really stressful sometimes.



It can also be fun. If you're a workaholic like me and like to see everything finished.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

Does your username matter when applying? I've noticed most mods and past mods have had quite mod-ish names (I know what I'm talking about at least)


----------



## Lauren (Jun 24, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Does your username matter when applying? I've noticed most mods and past mods have had quite mod-ish names (I know what I'm talking about at least)



Like a normal name, like justin, Jeremy, Jason <-- huehue j's
If you look there was ZR388 known as cent, sockhead was a mod and prof gallows, I really don't think names matter.


----------



## Myles (Jun 24, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Like a normal name, like justin, Jeremy, Jason <-- huehue j's
> If you look there was ZR388 known as cent, sockhead was a mod and prof gallows, I really don't think names matter.


Yeah, I think having bias against a name defeats the purpose of what's evaluated of you in the application..?  Names are all superficial.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

Alright thanks  .. Just thought I'd ask anyway


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

My name would be perfect


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I would like to drop out of the running. Thank you.



Scratch that. I'd still like to participate.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Scratch that. I'd still like to participate.



That's the spirit!


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyway it looks like Justin joined when he was 10!


----------



## Eazel (Jun 25, 2014)

Why is Jer leaving?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 25, 2014)

Ethan Allen said:


> Why is Jer leaving?



He isn't? Not that I know of anyway!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gallows... I would like to be mod. I don't think I'm immature..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

Ethan Allen said:


> Why is Jer leaving?



(9:22:41 PM) Tom29193: Jer is leaving TBT to Jubs
(9:22:44 PM) Tom29193: Who's away
(9:22:47 PM) Cory: What
(9:22:50 PM) Tom29193: TBT will burn congrats

Actually Jennifer (or Jen) was the one who left, Jer is assumedly still hanging around.


----------



## Cory (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> (9:22:41 PM) Tom29193: Jer is leaving TBT to Jubs
> (9:22:44 PM) Tom29193: Who's away
> (9:22:47 PM) Cory: What
> (9:22:50 PM) Tom29193: TBT will burn congrats
> ...


OHHHH he got mixed up (if jer left then jubs would get TBT and it would crash and burn)


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 25, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Gallows... I would like to be mod. I don't think I'm immature..



Although I'm sure Gallows is part of the process for reviewing applications, you'll have to submit an application for review from the entire council of mods.


----------



## Eazel (Jun 25, 2014)

If Jubs take control of the site he will accidentally restock the shop, give everyone 23537985235tbt and delete the forum.
Oops...
Guess ya gotta stay Jer.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm 12 but I think I can do the necessary requirements. I do know why you would prefer older candidates. Most likely because they are more "trustworthy" and "mature". But I really love the forum and in my opinion I do have the qualities. Also I know what it's like to be "bullied" or "abused" and I know how to stop and prevent it. The forums are meant to be a safe and fun place to be. And let's keep it that way. Please do Consider. Thank You.


----------



## Eazel (Jun 25, 2014)

they are only doing this *for the vine...*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2014)

Ethan Allen said:


> they are only doing this *for the vine...*



It's not a joke. =]


----------



## rivulet (Jun 25, 2014)

you know who would make the worst mod? *me.*


----------



## Solar (Jun 25, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm 12 but I think I can do the necessary requirements. I do know why you would prefer older candidates. Most likely because they are more "trustworthy" and "mature". But I really love the forum and in my opinion I do have the qualities. Also I know what it's like to be "bullied" or "abused" and I know how to stop and prevent it. The forums are meant to be a safe and fun place to be. And let's keep it that way. Please do Consider. Thank You.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's most likely that they won't make any exceptions. Mostly because if they made an exception for you they would have to make them for everyone else that's in the same situation as you! The age limit is there for a reason but in a couple years when you're 15 you should most definitely try!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok thanks but I will still apply.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 25, 2014)

If Jubs took over then all the TBT values would be increased by 12 decimal places, so it looks even more hopeless when you try and find ways to afford things.

100,000,000,000,000 TBT for 10,000,000 in-game bells.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought it said "don't" if you're under 15 o.o


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 25, 2014)

but say if you're 15 and appear to be a great candidate in every other aspect, we're not going to exclude you solely for your age.


----------



## Solar (Jun 25, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> but say if you're 15 and appear to be a great candidate in every other aspect, we're not going to exclude you solely for your age.



That's only if you are 15. If you're under 15 you should not apply.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Although I'm sure Gallows is part of the process for reviewing applications, you'll have to submit an application for review from the entire council of mods.



Our reviewing process has changed this year. We now take everyone's applications and fold them into paper airplanes and we have two garbage bins in the middle of the room. One for "Approved" and another for "Rejected". So far no airplanes have made it into either and we're getting pretty bored of it.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Our reviewing process has changed this year. We now take everyone's applications and fold them into paper airplanes and we have two garbage bins in the middle of the room. One for "Approved" and another for "Rejected". So far no airplanes have made it into either and we're getting pretty bored of it.



Do you have to be this witty in order to become a mod?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Our reviewing process has changed this year. We now take everyone's applications and fold them into paper airplanes and we have two garbage bins in the middle of the room. One for "Approved" and another for "Rejected". So far no airplanes have made it into either and we're getting pretty bored of it.



We plan on revising this method in the future, instead crumpling the applications into tiny paper basketballs.

Unfortunately, we don't have the funds to afford two miniature basketball hoops, as our budget is currently going into our double decker hammocks.


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jun 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> We plan on revising this method in the future, instead crumpling the applications into tiny paper basketballs.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have the funds to afford two miniature basketball hoops, as our budget is currently going into our double decker hammocks.


Go the cheap route. After you finish your can of folgers crystals, cut the center of the lid our and duct tape the the hoops above the trash cans.  Sorted.  Or play 52 card pick up with applications from the top bunk of the hammocks...  whatever makes into the mods hand below you wins.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> Go the cheap route. After you finish your can of folgers crystals, cut the center of the lid our and duct tape the the hoops above the trash cans.  Sorted.  Or play 52 card pick up with applications from the top bunk of the hammocks...  whatever makes into the mods hand below you wins.



Thinking outside the box, I like it.


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

Cut them up by section and and rearrange them. Even better: put them in the shredder and piece them back together. Weeks of fun right there.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 26, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Our reviewing process has changed this year. We now take everyone's applications and fold them into paper airplanes and we have two garbage bins in the middle of the room. One for "Approved" and another for "Rejected". So far no airplanes have made it into either and we're getting pretty bored of it.



This is simple. Wait an entire year until April 1st and announce that this whole process was actually just an April Fool's Joke.


----------



## Justin (Jun 26, 2014)

Silversea said:


> If Jubs took over then all the TBT values would be increased by 12 decimal places, so it looks even more hopeless when you try and find ways to afford things.
> 
> 100,000,000,000,000 TBT for 10,000,000 in-game bells.



Ah, you know me too well.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 26, 2014)

What specific situations with people will mods need to handle? I police the forums for a Minecraft server and I see many of the same things here, but I don't count myself as active enough to apply, so I'm going to improve for next year.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 26, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> What specific situations with people will mods need to handle? I police the forums for a Minecraft server and I see many of the same things here, but I don't count myself as active enough to apply, so I'm going to improve for next year.



I'm pretty sure it just depends on what comes by, you just need to be prepared for any situation, really.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm going to nominate Justin for moderator.

#Justin4mod

EDIT: lol at the tags on this thread.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 26, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I'm going to nominate Justin for moderator.
> 
> #Justin4mod
> 
> EDIT: lol at the tags on this thread.


Yea some of them are pretty funny XD.


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who has applied! Applications have closed and we look forward to announcing our new moderators soon. Thanks to everyone who submitted an honest recommendation as well. We received 84 applications and 50 recommendations this year.


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

_can't wait!!_


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 5, 2014)

Staff applications are now closed! Thank you to everyone that sent in an application and recommendation. We will take the remaining time going over everything sent in and do our thing and we'll announce them as soon as we can!

If you aren't chosen please don't feel too down on yourself. These sort of things happen and while it's good to get excited don't overdo it.







To those of you that sent in joke apps:










<ProfGallows> okay give me a few and i'll make a good post
<Jubs4> well they're already closed just throw in any gifs you want lol





















GOOD LUCK AND MAY THE MODS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOR!!!!!


----------



## Solar (Jul 5, 2014)

Soon is such a relative term.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 5, 2014)

omg gallows I just fell off my bed laughing.

Good luck to everyone who applied!​


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 5, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Soon is such a relative term.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Capella said:


> _can't wait!!_



I see I'm not the only one who enjoys writing with highlighters.


I wonder if it's someone I know?


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I see I'm not the only one who enjoys writing with highlighters.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's someone I know?



no
its kawaii 
not highligheters


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 5, 2014)

Jeremy said:


>


----------



## Flop (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 6, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Soon is such a relative term.








Can't decide who is worse, TBT or Valve at releasing updates. 

(Just kidding I know you guys actually release more updates)


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn, I didn't get to send my application in time.


----------



## Solar (Jul 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Damn, I didn't get to send my application in time.



Better luck next time!


----------



## Justin (Jul 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Damn, I didn't get to send my application in time.



I forgot to recommend you will you ever forgive me Thunder senpai


----------



## Solar (Jul 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> I forgot to recommend you will you ever forgive me Thunder senpai



Um, if you didn't already know Thunder is my senpai so please step back. Don't worry Senpai!! I recommended you twice!!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> I forgot to recommend you will you ever forgive me Thunder senpai



*sigh*

...It's gonna take some time, man.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 6, 2014)

*Guys guys*. It takes time to fold each application into a paper airplane. _Relax._​


----------



## Lauren (Jul 6, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Staff applications are now closed! Thank you to everyone that sent in an application and recommendation. We will take the remaining time going over everything sent in and do our thing and we'll announce them as soon as we can!
> 
> If you aren't chosen please don't feel too down on yourself. These sort of things happen and while it's good to get excited don't overdo it.
> 
> ...



I think I may have laughed more than I should at this. 

Now my customers think I'm weird (er)


----------



## Venn (Jul 6, 2014)

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck to everyone who applied!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

good luck to everyone!! ;v;


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck! (Look at the tags!) destroy justin!


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck to everyone! The suspense is killing me. *~*


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck... everyone?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 6, 2014)

Good luck to  me  everyone


----------



## Lauren (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh yeah, good luck guys! ^.^


----------



## Kanapachi (Jul 6, 2014)

I can't wait to see who is chosen. :3


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 6, 2014)

I think Kaiaa will be picked.


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I think Kaiaa will be picked.



shes already a mod


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

she was? she's not a _*Double Mod*_ yet!


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> she was? she's not a _*Double Mod*_ yet!



thats not a rank??


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

yes it is! Like Prof. Gallows is the best mod! He's a _*Special Mod*_


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

Pls tell me ur joking right


----------



## Flop (Jul 6, 2014)

And this is why the last thread was closed.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 6, 2014)

May the staff be with you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 7, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> yes it is! Like Prof. Gallows is the best mod! He's a _*Special Mod*_



I think you mean _*SUPER MODERATOR*_


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

YEP! I Totally said the wrong thing!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 10, 2014)

...Double super moderator?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Curses the age limit, I am 14 and turn 15 next month..... I will just wait a year :3


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Curses the age limit, I am 14 and turn 15 next month..... I will just wait a year :3



same


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

Y'all need to remember being a mod is _not fun._ It's work, for free, and low respect. It's just a thankless job. I have no idea why so many of you want this.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

I do not know about the others but, I do not mind working if it on such a fun forum like this. I do not get much thanks or respect anyway so I do not mind not being appreciated and I would not mind doing it for free if it is to help keep such a wonderful forum site clean.


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

It's a gentle reminder that it does get old, fast, if you can't take a hit.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Well i hope who ever is chosen can take that hit. If it wasnt for all the great mods..... I dont want to imagine what would go on on these forums. So thank you Cent for being a mod, you make this community a whole lot better :3


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Well i hope who ever is chosen can take that hit. If it wasnt for all the great mods..... I dont want to imagine what would go on on these forums. So thank you Cent for being a mod, you make this community a whole lot better :3



Thanks, I suppose. I don't do as much as Kaiaa or Thunder. They're the real power behind this forum.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

But you are still here and that is what counts


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 11, 2014)

What Cent is saying really rings true for any online area. I'm a moderator on a fairly large Minecraft server and I also used to moderate various websites, and people can be nasty on the internet. If anything, they're even more nasty on the internet than they are in person. Aside from technical issues like bugs, the hardest part of moderating is not biting off someone's head just because you can. It's a skill that needs mastering.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 11, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> What Cent is saying really rings true for any online area. I'm a moderator on a fairly large Minecraft server and I also used to moderate various websites, and people can be nasty on the internet. If anything, they're even more nasty on the internet than they are in person. Aside from technical issues like bugs, the hardest part of moderating is not biting off someone's head just because you can. It's a skill that needs mastering.



This is pretty much all you need to know. I used to moderate many forums, and people do think you're just being mean because you're staff or because you want to. I think most people want to be mod because they like the idea of being a respected member of the community, and the mods make it look easy.

It's not.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder who it will be!I hope it's me!


----------



## Alice (Jul 11, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> What Cent is saying really rings true for any online area. I'm a moderator on a fairly large Minecraft server and I also used to moderate various websites, and people can be nasty on the internet. If anything, they're even more nasty on the internet than they are in person. Aside from technical issues like bugs, the hardest part of moderating is not biting off someone's head just because you can. It's a skill that needs mastering.



Being a GM in RO was the best. I was GM'ing a decently populated server at one point, and the admin's were pretty lax. We always had the @nuke command for whenever someone couldn't get take a hint. But no, I'm lying, it was terrible at times too. We had a lot of people who didn't speak English, or spoke very broken English in the community. More often than not, we had to ask for someone to come to the help desk and translate for us. When we didn't understand them, sometimes they'd get a little frustrated. Players could be very demanding, and when you have a minimum requirement for your unpaid for volunteer job, it could become a little mentally taxing. While there is fun to be had, at the end of the day, people are people, and people can be unpredictable.


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

"please don't apply if you are under the age of 15"

JUSTIN WHY

#BEARY4MOD2014


----------



## sock (Jul 11, 2014)

A sad goodbye to Jennifer...we'll all miss you! Also, good luck to all the people who applied!


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

Wait, we can just throw in random gifs? ok,heres one because im not exactly sure:
CONGRATULATIONS TO WHOEVER WON!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

I know it must be taxing in situations like that but you gotta think on the good side. I have done a little Moding my self and sure some people are rude but you just gotta tell them that up front or they will never know. I am really excited to see who it though, I know a lot of great candidates~


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 11, 2014)

Kippla said:


> This is pretty much all you need to know. I used to moderate many forums, and people do think you're just being mean because you're staff or because you want to. I think most people want to be mod because they like the idea of being a respected member of the community, and the mods make it look easy.
> 
> It's not.


Exactly. It takes work and effort. But for the most part it's worth it. Cent hit the nail on the head by saying that it's a thankless job and that it is work.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 11, 2014)

Nobody is winning anything. =/


Adding onto what Cent said, this job is not only thankless but it's stressful. It takes time out of your schedule. You guys seriously have no idea the amount of work we've had to do sometimes. Even recently. And while I agree again that Thunder and Kaiaa are the backbone of doing reports we still do a lot of other work that takes as much effort.

And what a lot of people don't think about is meshing. By joining the staff you're going to have to join our circle. All of us are really close with each other and at this point we have a lot of inside jokes and problems and our personal lives come into the picture a lot. If you've only been here for a few months don't expect you're going to get the position. Because we don't know you and we won't be able to know you by going off of a few months worth of posts.
Just like any group of friends that work with each other, we have good times and bad times. We don't always agree on everything and situations come up where things get heated.

You're signing up for more than just helping police a site.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 11, 2014)

Very understandable, Prof Gallows. And you bring up a good point.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nobody is winning anything. =/
> 
> 
> Adding onto what Cent said, this job is not only thankless but it's stressful. It takes time out of your schedule. You guys seriously have no idea the amount of work we've had to do sometimes. Even recently. And while I agree again that Thunder and Kaiaa are the backbone of doing reports we still do a lot of other work that takes as much effort.
> ...



Very true. It's easiest to moderate a website when you've been there from the start, it always is.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 11, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Very true. It's easiest to moderate a website when you've been there from the start, it always is.



..that is not at all what I was saying. How long you've been here comes into it, but you could have been here since it first started and still not be the right fit.

My point is that you're joining more than just a job. You're joining a group of people that are going to want you to open and be friends. You need the *mesh* with us and the way we do things. We do things in a very unique way and I doubt a lot of people would fit well into the flow of it.

Just wanted to get it out in the open that the allure of this isn't exactly what people think it is.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 11, 2014)

You see the thing is that people have this idea that being a mod will grant them a power trip and that it's all about the name. I've held my tongue from saying so but it bothers me everytime someone has posted on here about "winning"- not to call anyone out in particular but it's happened more than once. It's not a competition and it's not something that will cause a great amount of gain that it seems like. I didn't put it in my application (though I really should have...) but I've moderated a few forums, RP groups and even minecraft servers and I know what it takes to work with people for the people. 
In my experience as a moderator on an old neopets forum (about the same demographic of people went on there as they do here), people tend to look at mods through rose colored glasses thinking that they get pizza parties every Friday and are all somewhere collectively ban hammering people. Sadly, that's not how it works. It'll probably be said again, but I hope that we refrain from saying that we are "competing" or "winning" again, it makes the hard work done seem like...not a joke, but something to be underestimated or undermined. I hope that paragraph made sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also everytime someone posts in this thread I get a twinge of hope for an update. :'(


----------



## Flop (Jul 11, 2014)

Basically people need to stop advocating themselves for why they should be mods.   I don't understand why everyone can't just be patient. If you're the type of person who gets their hopes up and gets upset at others when you don't get what you want, you shouldn't even think of wanting to be a Mod.  I'm guessing 99% of people have no idea what it means to be a Mod.  Patience is a virtue, and bothering the Staff members about it isn't going to increase your chances of getting promoted.  It's scary to see how many people are head-over-heels for a Moderator position before _really_ considering all the stuff they have to put up with on a daily basis.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 11, 2014)

Being a moderator is definitely no walk in the park.  I've been a mod on another large game-based site for about a year and a half now, and there is a LOT that goes into it that I don't think people realize.  I've seen people quit moderating for a variety of reasons, and it all seems to boil down to the fact that there are just certain personality types that aren't cut out to moderate a group of diverse people.  You can't take things too seriously and have to have a thick skin, or you'll likely become bitter and jaded within a matter of weeks.  It can be a thankless task, but it's also an opportunity to help a community and use any interpersonal relations skills you have to better the interactions between users, which can be fun and also rewarding.

That said, this shouldn't be viewed as a contest with winners and losers.  The winners should be the entire community, because the staff picked people who are able to successfully facilitate the interactions on the site.  I truly hope that the selections are made with consideration for what's in the best interest of all users.  Some of the applicants may not know the current staff as well as some, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they wouldn't compliment the rest of the group if given the position/opportunity.  If anything, I'd think that having a more diverse group would increase objectivity.  I definitely look forward to seeing who's chosen, and I wish the best of luck to all of the applicants.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 11, 2014)

Flop said:


> Basically people need to stop advocating themselves for why they should be mods.   I don't understand why everyone can't just be patient. If you're the type of person who gets their hopes up and gets upset at others when you don't get what you want, you shouldn't even think of wanting to be a Mod.  I'm guessing 99% of people have no idea what it means to be a Mod.  Patience is a virtue, and bothering the Staff members about it isn't going to increase your chances of getting promoted.  It's scary to see how many people are head-over-heels for a Moderator position before _really_ considering all the stuff they have to put up with on a daily basis.


You bring up some good points, Flop.


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nobody is winning anything. =/
> 
> 
> Adding onto what Cent said, this job is not only thankless but it's stressful. It takes time out of your schedule. You guys seriously have no idea the amount of work we've had to do sometimes. Even recently. And while I agree again that Thunder and Kaiaa are the backbone of doing reports we still do a lot of other work that takes as much effort.
> ...



The bolded part is the biggest part of being a mod here for me. Gallows and I know stuff about each other that I've never told my fiance or parents. If I'm not comfortable talking to someone, there's a good chance I will refuse to work with them as a mod. That doesn't go for everyone, but it does apply.


----------



## Cress (Jul 11, 2014)

Flop said:


> Basically people need to stop advocating themselves for why they should be mods.   I don't understand why everyone can't just be patient. If you're the type of person who gets their hopes up and gets upset at others when you don't get what you want, you shouldn't even think of wanting to be a Mod.  I'm guessing 99% of people have no idea what it means to be a Mod.  *Patience is a virtue, and bothering the Staff members about it isn't going to increase your chances of getting promoted.*  It's scary to see how many people are head-over-heels for a Moderator position before _really_ considering all the stuff they have to put up with on a daily basis.



Also if you become a mod, you'll have to deal with these people next year.


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll add my 0.02 cents to this as well.

TL: DR

I've moderated a forum that used to be really active, not so much anymore, but since I changed my email in September of 2010, I have 25,623 emails in my mod account.  An account that only gets mod reports.  That averages out to some 17 messages a day.  Every. single. day. for the past 4+ years. That's 17 people who absolutely need help with something on the forum.  Like today it's surprisingly lively (lately if we get 17 mod reports a month it's busy) I have 4 separate requests to have someone banned.  And through reading the thread and talking with the other mods, no we won't because technically they haven't done anything bannable, they're just annoying.  But let me tell you how popular that makes us.  

There's *a lot* of back and forth that happens through mod mail too.  When I was brought on as a mod on that site, another guy was brought on too.  He and I didn't click.  He and about 3/4's of the mods didn't click.  It made the mod mail unbearable.  He had been a long time member and from his posts he seemed fine, but the power definitely went to his head.  It took three mods quitting (partially because of him) before the site owner talked to him and "strongly suggested" he step down.  And that only happened because there was about to be a mutiny of mods quitting if that guy stayed.  It's not glamorous, it's great getting to help people, but it's tiring.  The last thing you want on Thanksgiving or Christmas is a bunch of mod reports (it's an unpaid volunteer position with no vacay time).  The last thing you want to do is explain the mark-up codes *again* for the fiftieth time because people. don't. read. stickies.  Ever.  Ever ever.  But you do because even though you've been around for a long time and get the interface, newbies don't.  It gets frustrating, so it's definitely a labor of love.  Love for the site, love for the people, love for the content.

And you do form close relationships with the other mods.  On the other site, one of the mods who quit lives about a five hour drive away from me.  Anytime either of us happen to be around the others town, we always meet up.  Because even though we were "internet friends" first, we've formed an IRL friendship out of it.  Two of the other mods I've talked to on the phone - one lives across the country, the other was from Australia and was visiting Hawaii and we chatted because she got a sim card so she could not use crazy minutes while she was abroad for two weeks.  And one of those conversations was a desperate, sobbing none of my friends were available and I absolutely needed someone to talk to me because of relationship problems call.  Lives across the country, but was willing to help me calm down and reason things out.  Moderators are tightknit because we interact so frequently with each other.  Whoever they choose will be someone who fits multiple criteria and even then, that first month or two is going to be a bit awkward because you're not sure how far you go or say with each other in those circumstances yet.  So I wish both the current mods and whoever the new mods are luck and well wishes, because it's not easy.


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

I know exactly what I'll be saying to the new mod.

"Hello new Kaiaa"


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2014)

Cent said:


> I know exactly what I'll be saying to the new mod.
> 
> "Hello new Kaiaa"



Confession: We're just cloning Kaiaa twice.


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

Justin said:


> Confession: We're just cloning Kaiaa twice.



Thank god. I played Kaiaa today and it was awful.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 11, 2014)

Cent said:


> I know exactly what I'll be saying to the new mod.
> 
> "Hello new Kaiaa"



Is this a hint? (;


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Is this a hint? (;



No, I'm just tired of doing grunt-work.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 11, 2014)

Cent said:


> Thank god. I played Kaiaa today and it was awful.



You played Kaiaa on Easy difficulty.


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> You played Kaiaa on Easy difficulty.



You ready to play Cent? Get ready to type ten paragraph responses to everything.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 11, 2014)

Cent said:


> You ready to play Cent? Get ready to type ten paragraph responses to everything.



Lol Touche. I kill people with kindness, it's a gift.


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Lol Touche. I kill people with kindness, it's a gift.



That's such a drag. You gently drag them to their death and then kick until breathing stops.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 12, 2014)

Cent said:


> That's such a drag. You gently drag them to their death and then kick until breathing stops.



All while smiling sweetly


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure whether to make a Half Life 3 joke or to stay out of this.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 12, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> Being a moderator is definitely no walk in the park.  I've been a mod on another large game-based site for about a year and a half now, and there is a LOT that goes into it that I don't think people realize  I've seen people quit moderating for a variety of reasons, and it all seems to boil down to the fact that there are just certain personality types that aren't cut out to moderate a group of diverse people.  You can't take things too seriously and have to have a thick skin, or you'll likely become bitter and jaded within a matter of weeks.  It can be a thankless task, but it's also an opportunity to help a community and use any interpersonal relations skills you have to better the interactions between users, which can be fun and also rewarding.



You get it completely.

As for the second part of your post, I also agree with. It's really easy to pick people we know well that we can already have a pretty good idea of how well they will fit but that isn't always the case. We brought on Kaiaa last year and I'm not sure many of us really knew her well before then but she fits so well with us.

Going off of that, adding people gives us a fresh perspective. By adding new staff we're able to innovate the way we do things. And even though some of the big things, like being able to handle stress and not getting overly emotional over bad situations are qualities it takes to be in the staff we need people to bring in their own unique attitudes and methods so we can all improve. Not to say we don't already have that, but it's nice to have a bigger number of perspectives when we have group related projects or issues where we need everyone's opinion.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 12, 2014)

You missed out 'make everyone annoyed in 'quick, before the mods come''


----------



## Flop (Jul 12, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> You missed out 'make everyone annoyed in 'quick, before the mods come''



That's only Thunder (and sometime Kaiaa)'s job


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 12, 2014)

i seen prof. gallows posting there! He was the second post. Before he was a mod!


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i seen prof. gallows posting there! He was the second post. Before he was a mod!



Gallows posted a lot more before he was a mod, then he was killed by it. RIP.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 14, 2014)

When do the new staff members get announced?


----------



## Lauren (Jul 14, 2014)

nekosync said:


> When do the new staff members get announced?



No date has been set, its a big decision therefore it could take a while  just relax and forget you applied  (if you did). they got over 80 applications, thats a heck of a lot


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

They're being announced right now.

















ha ha ha ha ha okay no.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> They're being announced right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got my hopes up. Why Cent, why? D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> No date has been set, its a big decision therefore it could take a while  just relax and forget you applied  (if you did). they got over 80 applications, thats a heck of a lot



Ah, okay. Thanks for the fast reply. ^-^


----------



## Lauren (Jul 14, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks for the fast reply. ^-^



No problem, like I said, no date set so you might as well sit back and enjoy TBT in its pleasantness.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

nekosync said:


> You got my hopes up. Why Cent, why? D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Part of my job.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 14, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> You missed out 'make everyone annoyed in 'quick, before the mods come''



Isn't/Wasn't it Quack, before the mods come! for awhile?


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

I forgot about that thread. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jul 14, 2014)

What I imagine happening every time someone asks about store restocks or when we'll know who the new mods are.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 14, 2014)

who put "don't let Ryan be a mod"and "Ryan for ban" in the tags?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> I forgot about that thread. Thanks for the reminder.



NOOOOOOOOOO.

How much time do you spend on here, out of curiosity?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> They're being announced right now.
> 
> a ha ha ha okay no.




Darn you...
_I know where you live. _


----------



## f11 (Jul 14, 2014)

Will the announcement be in Brewsters or in the HQ?


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Will the announcement be in Brewsters or in the HQ?



It'll probably be announced in HQ, considering it's not just general discussion.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Will the announcement be in Brewsters or in the HQ?



From my knowledge of last year, there will be a thread in HQ announcing each one promoted. Last yeah they changed their names pink, made them all Kawaii and sans. Super cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And their profile pictures.


----------



## Justin (Jul 14, 2014)

nekosync said:


> When do the new staff members get announced?



This week.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 14, 2014)

yay! Don't listen to the tags!


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> How much time do you spend on here, out of curiosity?



Enough.



Heisenberg said:


> Darn you...
> _I know where you live. _



I know where you live too.


----------



## Flop (Jul 14, 2014)

Excited to get some new Staff members!


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 14, 2014)

Flop said:


> Excited to get some new Staff members!



Flop, your gonna be the new mod if you applied

is there even a contest? i reccomended you btw


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 14, 2014)

i would say i'm not going to be mod! But flop seems like someone that would make a great mod!


----------



## Flop (Jul 14, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Flop, your gonna be the new mod if you applied
> 
> is there even a contest? i reccomended you btw



There are very many qualified people that applied, and I'm sure they would be great additions to the Staff. I'm not expecting to get it, but I think I know who may get promoted.  I don't really like people campaigning for me either. It reflects badly on your and my behalf, actually.  I'm not worried about it really because I know that the people best suited for the job will get it.  Best of luck all who applied!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you live too.



We should have coffee.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> We should have coffee.



If you're a female i'll meet up with you. On the reals. I can't afford it right now tho. Do you know skooners?


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> If you're a female i'll meet up with you. On the reals. I can't afford it right now tho. Do you know skooners?



We still on for that cross dressing bar? ehehe


----------



## Lauren (Jul 14, 2014)

Alice said:


> We still on for that cross dressing bar? ehehe



After we've been to the hairdressers together.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Alice said:


> We still on for that cross dressing bar? ehehe



Banannas closed  it was also in orlando.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 14, 2014)

There was a cross dressing bar named banannas.

and it closed

I think I will go cry into the wind now.​


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> Banannas closed  it was also in orlando.



Whaaaaaaat? Noooooooooooooooooooo. Can we still cross dress? This is something I enjoy.


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Alice said:


> Whaaaaaaat? Noooooooooooooooooooo. Can we still cross dress? This is something I enjoy.



Always.


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> Always.



Bless you, based Jamie.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jul 14, 2014)

The way that the topic switched from when the mods will be announced to crossdressing at bars.


I love this place.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 15, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> The way that the topic switched from when the mods will be announced to crossdressing at bars.
> 
> 
> I love this place.



I do too. I never went to this crossdressing bar, BUT I BET IT WAS SWELL!!!!!!!


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

It was. I will miss it.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 15, 2014)

What's going on with the tags for this thread?


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

Loving the tags in this thread. Most of the HQ is just tag city.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 15, 2014)

Songbird said:


> What's going on with the tags for this thread?
> View attachment 56212



Ban justin! I love whoever added that tag! They did take away the ban ryan88 tag too!


----------



## Songbird (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Loving the tags in this thread. Most of the HQ is just tag city.



Just making a point!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 15, 2014)

Songbird said:


> Just making a point!



Just ignore tags, seriously people just make jokes. Theres all sorts of different ones. They're just fun, they cause no harm until they get hateful. I enjoy reading them.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 15, 2014)

Sometimes they can just get a little extreme.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jul 15, 2014)

Songbird said:


> Sometimes they can just get a little extreme.



It's not like they'll be taken literally, and any ones that over-extend the line will surely be removed.

I.e. Ban ryan88


----------



## Songbird (Jul 16, 2014)

I know...


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys, false alarm.


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Hey guys, false alarm.




Bahahahaaaa


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Hey guys, false alarm.



THE MOD APPLICATIONS WERE A HOAX, HAPPY BELATED APRIL FOOLS DAY!


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

wat


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Lauren said:


> THE MOD APPLICATIONS WERE A HOAX, HAPPY BELATED APRIL FOOLS DAY!



Lauren knows what's up.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Lauren knows what's up.



Weve been trolled


I guess we all done goofed big time


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2014)

YOU ALL DONE GOOFED. Have fun floating around with your high hopes! <3


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lauren said:


> YOU ALL DONE GOOFED. Have fun floating around with your high hopes! <3



But... but... what about my philly cheese steak?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 17, 2014)

Only peeps with their names in the fancy animated signatures qualified for mods, gg.


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Only peeps with their names in the fancy animated signatures qualified for mods, gg.




;D


----------



## Silversea (Jul 17, 2014)

The mod application was only accepted if you have no collectibles on your profile.

So no one.

EDIT: Also oh dear look what I started in the tags section when I added ban justin xD


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

So... whos a mod now????


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 17, 2014)

Lauren said:


> THE MOD APPLICATIONS WERE A HOAX, HAPPY BELATED APRIL FOOLS DAY!


oh. um. oh. uh oh.

I really do enjoy reading this thread though, haha.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Only peeps with their names in the fancy animated signatures qualified for mods, gg.



Removes signature.



BerryPop said:


> So... whos a mod now????



They've not yet been announced, patience my children.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

I was gonna say you destroyed my dream of being a mod </3 XD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> The mod application was only accepted if you have no collectibles on your profile.
> 
> So no one.
> 
> EDIT: Also oh dear look what I started in the tags section when I added ban justin xD


LOL I have no collectibles. XD ;;;;;


----------



## Capella (Jul 18, 2014)

can i be mod please


----------



## Cariad (Jul 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> can i be mod please



#cap4mod2k14


----------



## Taycat (Jul 18, 2014)

I think I would have been a great mod, I am a cat after all.
We have no feelings.


----------



## Caius (Jul 18, 2014)

We're announcing mods






















No we're not


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2014)

Cent said:


> They're being announced right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cent said:


> We're announcing mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fell for it twice ;~;


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 18, 2014)

Are you enjoying yourself? XD​


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> We're announcing mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The standard joke is getting old, you should change it up.


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

muchly so


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> muchly so




Carry on then XD

I swear I didn't fall for it.​


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> The standard joke is getting old, you should change it up.



First ten posters get to be mod?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thunder screw you. lol


----------



## Thunder (Jul 19, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Thunder screw you. lol



Wow, nevermind then.


----------



## Solar (Jul 19, 2014)

Thunder please, the tease is too much.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh rude. xD

Way to ruin the fun.

Everyone is so impatient~ Just relax~

everyone grab a drink and take two shots. Then take two more if you feel like it. Then toss the glass and drink from the bottle.

Unless you're under 21. Then you grab a kool-aid and listen to some bongo drums.

Mods will be announced soon~

Good things come to those who wait<3​


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> First ten posters get to be mod?


In the topic or now? Because Justin and Cory would make terrible mods.


----------

